# Abzocke im Internet: Verbraucherschutz beklagt Millionenschäden



## sascha (23 November 2007)

*Abzocke im Internet: Verbraucherschutz beklagt Millionenschäden*

Abzocker, die mit vermeintlichen Gratisangeboten im Internet auf Opferjagd gehen, richten mittlerweile Millionenschäden an. Das berichten die Verbraucherzentralen. Demnach lässt sich jeder zehnte Empfänger einer dubiosen Rechnung einschüchtern und zahlt. Dabei könnten sich Opfer das Geld problemlos sparen - sie müssten nur richtig reagieren.

Sechs Wochen lang hatten die Verbraucherzentralen dazu aufgerufen, sich an einer Umfrage über Kostenfallen im Internet zu beteiligen. 6.658 Betroffene antworteten. Der Hälfte der Opfer wurde demnach ein Abo mit einer Laufzeit von bis zu zwei Jahren untergeschoben, der Rest sollte einmalig für eine "Dienstleistung" bezahlen. "Bei diesen  Dienstleistungen handelt es sich um die scheinbar kostenlose Online-Ermittlung von Stammbäumen, Musikdownloads, um Routen- oder auch Lebenserwartungsberechnung", so die Verbraucherzentralen. Häufig sei es auch um SMS-Versand oder Quiz-Spiele gegangen. Auch hier waren die Kosteninformationen - wie bei den Neppern üblich - im Kleingedruckten oder außerhalb des sichtbaren Bildschirmbereichs versteckt.

*Jedes zehnte Opfer zahlt*

Erschreckend sind die finanziellen Folgen der Bauernfängerei. Laut Verbraucherzentralen hat jeder zehnte Befragte bezahlt, wenn er eine Rechnung für den Besuch einer  zweifelhaften Seiten bekam. Der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden, der durch Abzocker verursacht wird, dürfte damit in die mehrstellige Millionenhöhe gehen: „Die Zahl der Befragten stellt nur die Spitze des Eisbergs dar, denn die Anfragen in den Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen haben sich seit 2006 verdoppelt “, erklärt Gabriele Beckers von der Verbraucherzentrale die Schätzung.

Auch die massive Drohkulisse, die von Tätern aufgebaut wird, war Thema der Umfrage. 57 Prozent der Zahlungsunwilligen erhielten demnach Mahnungen, in denen mit Klagen gedroht wurden. Bei 31 Prozent wurden Inkassobüros, bei nahezu jedem Fünften ein Rechtsanwalt eingeschaltet - die freilich auch nur weiter mahnten und drohten. Lediglich in 1,5 Prozent der Fälle wurde dann wirklich ein Mahnbescheid geschickt, in verschwindenen 0,3 Prozent der Fälle wurde Klage einreicht. Dass die Abzocker auch nur einmal vor Gericht gewonnen hätten, ist allerdings nicht bekannt.
Forderung: Politiker sollen endlich handeln

Angesichts der mit Abzockmethoden verursachten Schäden fordern die Verbraucherzentralen den Gesetzgeber zum Handeln auf. Die zentralen Forderungen:

* Eine Kostenpflicht muss auf Internetseiten deutlich erkennbar sein. Die Preis-Auszeichnung könnte dabei wie die Dialer-Hinweisfenster aussehen, die damals ebenfalls wegen unseriöser Anbieter eingeführt worden war.

* Online geschlossene Verträge dürften nur dann gültig werden, wenn der Kunde sie mit einer separaten Mail bestätigt.

* Verbraucher müssten die Möglichkeit bekommen, Verträge, die auf Wettbewerbsverstößen basieren, unbefristet zu widerrufen und Ersatz für entstandene Schäden zu erhalten.

*Mehr zum Thema Kostenfallen im Internet*

Über das Thema Abo- und Vertragsfallen wird bei Computerbetrug.de seit zwei Jahren ausführlich berichtet. Lesen Sie weiter:

Tipps und Hilfe: Was tun als Opfer dubioser internetdienste?

Zum Bericht


----------



## technofreak (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet: Verbraucherschutz beklagt Millionenschäden*

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,530915,00.html


> WEB-ABZOCKE
> Sexgötter, Porschefahrer, SMS-Schnorrer
> 
> Sie wollen Ihren Sextyp ermitteln? Ahnenforschung betreiben? Porsche-Testfahrer werden? Scheinbar kostenlose Online-Dienste können teuer werden. Zehntausende sind schon auf Lock-Seiten hereingefallen. SPIEGEL ONLINE folgte den Spuren eines Internet-Angebots aus der Schweiz.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet: Verbraucherschutz beklagt Millionenschäden*

Die Namensnennung, v.a. die von Frau R* d* S*, brachte einige Seiten noch in Schwierigkeiten, 
ob die Frau d* S* aber  auch gegen Spiegel-Online vorgehen will?

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,530915-2,00.html

(man google mal nach dem Namen und beachte, was man warum nicht findet...)


----------



## A John (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet: Verbraucherschutz beklagt Millionenschäden*



sascha schrieb:


> Abzocker, die mit vermeintlichen Gratisangeboten im Internet auf Opferjagd gehen, richten mittlerweile Millionenschäden an.


Lesenswerter Kommentar eines Anwalts.



sascha schrieb:


> Forderung: Politiker sollen endlich handeln


Manchmal ist es besser, wenn sie nicht handeln, wie man an dem Irrsinn TMG und Widerrufsbelehrung sehen kann.


----------



## bernhard (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet: Verbraucherschutz beklagt Millionenschäden*

Sicherheit im Internet: Auf dem Weg zum aufgeklärten Anwender


> So sprach R. M. vom Bundesministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz über Pläne, Internet-Abzockern das Leben schwerer zu machen. Es gebe es im Ministerium Vorhaben, kostenpflichtige Internet-Dienste transparenter zu machen: Künftig sollen Anbieter solcher Dienste verpflichtet werden, vor Vertragsabschluss nochmal explizit auf entstehende Kosten aufmerksam zu machen.


Das kann dann ja nur noch Jahre dauern ...


----------



## A John (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet: Verbraucherschutz beklagt Millionenschäden*



> Künftig sollen Anbieter solcher Dienste verpflichtet werden, vor Vertragsabschluss nochmal explizit auf entstehende Kosten aufmerksam zu machen.
> 
> 
> bernhard schrieb:
> ...


Viel sinnvoller wäre es IMO den Abzockern das Geschäft dadurch zu vermiesen, dass man ihnen ohne Vorwarnung den Zugriff auf ihre Konten sperren- und ihnen das ergaunerte Geld wegnehmen kann.
Es bringt ja nichts, dutzenden Wegwerf-LTDs nachzurennen, die vor jeder Urteilsverkündung den Director auswechselt.


----------



## bernhard (12 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet: Verbraucherschutz beklagt Millionenschäden*

Man könnte auch den X-PIDER auf die Banden fokussieren, bei denen es sich wenigstens lohnt.

Oder die Banken fragen bei Neukunden in der Scoring-Datenbank Google nach ...


----------



## webwatcher (26 März 2008)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet: Verbraucherschutz beklagt Millionenschäden*

Wieder eine üblichen Absichtserklärungen
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Mehr...Internetvertraegen-gefordert--/meldung/105562


> Internetnutzer sollen nach dem Willen der rheinland-pfälzischen Verbraucherschutzministerin Margit Conrad (SPD) besser vor ungünstigen oder "untergeschobenen" Verträgen geschützt werden.


----------



## dvill (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Abzocke im Internet: Verbraucherschutz beklagt Millionenschäden*



> Unlauterer Wettbewerb darf sich für unseriöse Unternehmen nicht weiter lohnen. Um Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher vor dubiosen Aboverträgen im Internet zu schützen und das unbemerkte Abschließen von Verträgen im Internet zu verhindern, fordern die Verbraucherzentralen schon seit geraumer Zeit verschärfte gesetzliche Regelungen sowie härtere und wirksamere Sanktionen.


Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz : Safer Internet Day - Unseriöse Angebote im Internet boomen mehr denn je Verbraucherzentrale fordert härtere gesetzliche Regelungen und bietet Informationsveranstaltungen für Schulen


----------

